# 1.700 yachts - 26 countries



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we were very pleased to charter a yacht in Greece via the Wishful Sailing Company.

Non of the standard complaints where related since we did get what we ordered and even more.

Now the Wishful Sailing Company has set up a new easy booking device in which you can select your yacht (plus info) in more than 26 countries in just a split of a second.

In combination with their services and personal attention in Know where to book my charter yacht next time.

See also their site: www.wishfulsailing.com

Marcel


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

marcelzaar

PLEASE STOP PROMOTING YOUR COMPANY ON EVERY TOPIC. IT DOES NOY HELP THE THREAD OF THE CONVERSATIONS AND DEVALUES THIS MESSAGE BOARD.

THANKS


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I can see why your company is called ''Wishful''. You must be really wishful if you think that placing your blatant self promotion on a advertising prohibited site will get you a lick of business. Any company that shows such total disrespect for the rules of an Internet site could only be expected to have the same total disregard for other ethical conventions. From your clearly dishonest approach to advertising on sites where advertising is prohibited and the rudeness implied by your multiple posts, only a sucker would ever consider doing business with you, and while allegedly there’s one born every minute, even a real rube would spot you for a charlatan from a mile away. Just my thoughts here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok well wishfulsailing.com has been pissing people off on this board lately....
a few facts about this questionable operation.
1.They do not own a single yacht.
2. The yachts they lease/broker by enlarge are tired old and somewhat run down.
3. Thats why they can offer such low, low, low prices.
4.They seem to be catering to the budget budget charter who hails from northen climes and has a desperate desire to get some sun on there lilly white skin.
5.So just about any thing that floats will do

I agree with that advertising here is a pretty low way to obtain buisness but then whos to stop it?
Wishfulsailing....... good luck with this bunch, more foreigners coming to greece to cloud an already crowded and over populated market place


----------



## avournas (Jun 18, 2003)

Wishfull Sailing received the answers he deserved for his "promotion" efforts (he, he...)

What I do not understand is "dutchie''s" obsession about Greece. First of all, Wishfull Sailing is a Dutch company, selling charters all over the world (at least from what I understood from their site, as I''ve never heard of them before). Why are you making the connection with Greece?
And then, a "crowded and over populated marhet place"??? If you are Dutch, then you certainly know what "overpopulated" means from your country and it has nothing to do with Greece -I do not mean Athens of course. I live in Corfu, and I can tell you that (with the exception of August, when hordes of tourists arrive), it is not "overpopulated" at all. The same applies to the marinas, harbours, fishing villages and bays of all Greek waters, were a yachtie can find plenty of space (even total isolation -if he prefers so).
Thank you for your attention


----------

